# Bucks offer Monta Ellis three-year, $36 million extension



## Basel

> The Milwaukee Bucks, who face an uncertain offseason after a first-round sweep to the Miami Heat and losses in 12 of their last 16 games, are apparently sure about one thing -- their desire to bring back Monta Ellis.
> 
> According to the Milwaukee Journal Sentinel, the Bucks have made a three-year, $36 million offer to their leading scorer this past season.
> 
> Ellis holds a player option on his current six-year contract and could become a free agent if he opts out by June 20.
> 
> The offer, contingent on Ellis opting in, keeps next season's pay intact but adds $11.8 million for 2014-15 and $13 million for the final year, the Journal Sentinel reported.
> 
> The 27-year-old would have otherwise made $11 million in the final year of the contract he signed with the Golden State Warriors, who traded him to the Bucks in a March 2012 deal that sent Andrew Bogut and Stephen Jackson to Golden State.
> 
> Ellis led the Bucks with 19.2 points per game in the regular season, his eighth in the NBA after being drafted by the Warriors 40th overall in 2005.
> 
> The Bucks advanced to the playoffs for the first time in three years but will not bring back coach Jim Boylan after the swift first-round exit to the Heat and the losing skid that dropped them to the eighth playoff seed.


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9...nta-ellis-3-year-36-million-offer-report-says


----------



## Bubbles




----------



## RollWithEm

I hope he doesn't think he'll get more than that on the open market.


----------



## roux

RollWithEm said:


> I hope he doesn't think he'll get more than that on the open market.


I would guess he may not think he can get more, he just really doesnt want to play in Milwaukee


----------



## Luke

This team is pretty serious about winning 35 to 42 games a year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## roux

Luke said:


> This team is pretty serious about winning 35 to 42 games a year.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Our team motto is "8th seed or bust"


----------



## Floods

What a joke of an organization.

No offense Bucks fans.


----------



## Basel

Floods said:


> What a joke of an organization.
> 
> No offense Bucks fans.


They agree with you.


----------



## ATLien

Atlanta Hawks North


----------



## Diable

I don't get the fascination that owners have with being the 7th or 8th seed. That seems like the absolute last thing you should want to be. Of course next year Milwaukee might be better than that because there will be a good deal of tanking because the lottery is viewed as the best in years. If everyone else opts to not compete for the last playoff spots that will open them up to anyone who wants to try harder.


----------



## roux

Herb Kohl feels he is in a situation where he cant tear down and rebuild, he thinks putting a playoff caliber team (and i say that very loosely) on the floor will bring in fans in an effort to keep the bucks in milwaukee...what he fails to realize is nobody is buying his shit right now


----------



## Ben

The worst possible decision right there.


----------



## roux

ATLien said:


> Atlanta Hawks North


Whats funny is there are rumors around town here about the Bucks going hard after Josh Smith, Devin Harris, Kyle Korver and Zaza this offseason


----------



## Floods

roux2dope said:


> Whats funny is there are rumors around town here about the Bucks going hard after Josh Smith, Devin Harris, Kyle Korver and Zaza this offseason


Need a beer?


----------



## roux

Floods said:


> Need a beer?


I think i need aomething a little stronger in order to keep rooting for this team, maybe some black tar heroin


----------



## Jamel Irief

What happened to narek? Forget Ellis, letting him walk was the biggest blow to the bucks!


----------



## Bubbles

Narek has been M.I.A for a while.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Probably tired of no one replying to his threads and being the only one starting them


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubbles

He typically beat me to the game threads on account of him posting them by 8 in the morning on most days. Even then it was only him, me, and roux2dope conversing within these threads. As sad as it is, that was the extent of our active Bucks community.


----------



## Dornado

I believe Narek is a she... also, a little weird to not see a sign of her since February... hopefully all is well.


----------



## Bubbles

Guess I never knew if what was a he or she. Shows how oblivious I am at times. :laugh:

I sent narek a PM a couple of months ago. Was hoping it would send an email notification. No response.


----------



## rocketeer

i wouldn't say that this is necessarily the right deal to offer ellis, but i still don't get everyone's fascination with building a team by blowing everything up and hoping that you get the right pick in the right draft to get a player to build around. how often does that actually work out and how often do teams end up just hoping to build a team that can even get to the playoffs?


----------



## Tyga

It sucks that Ellis isn't playing. I think our team is going to go down if Jennings and Sanders can't step up.


----------



## roux

He officially opted out today. Good bye Monta, it was shitty having you.


----------



## roux

Tyga said:


> It sucks that Ellis isn't playing. I think our team is going to go down if Jennings and Sanders can't step up.


Sound like a Bucks fan. Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Bogg

roux2dope said:


> He officially opted out today. Good bye Monta, it was shitty having you.


I guess him and Dwight really like each other. S&T Ellis and Gooden for Pau's expiring contract(although I imagine the Lakers insist on Illyasova).


----------



## roux

Pau would be a great fit next to sanders and it would fit our win now mentality for next year.. and i would imagine Ilyasova would have to go... even though i like him alot id rather him go than Henson


----------



## JonMatrix

Bogg said:


> I guess him and Dwight really like each other. S&T Ellis and Gooden for Pau's expiring contract(although I imagine the Lakers insist on Illyasova).


Kobe and Ellis would be a HILARIOUS backcourt to watch.

If Pau decides to pout, this could play into most fans' secret wishes for the Bucks to tank next year and get a high lotto pick.


----------



## roux

JonMatrix said:


> Kobe and Ellis would be a HILARIOUS backcourt to watch.
> 
> If Pau decides to pout, this could play into most fans' secret wishes for the Bucks to tank next year and get a high lotto pick.


its not really a secret..hell the Milwaukee Journal Sentinel had a poll recently on whether or not the Bucks should tear their roster down and start over and 87% voted yes.. Im sure Herb Kohl was one of the 13% and his vote is the only one that matters sadly.


----------



## FSH

roux2dope said:


> its not really a secret..hell the Milwaukee Journal Sentinel had a poll recently on whether or not the Bucks should tear their roster down and start over and 87% voted yes.. Im sure Herb Kohl was one of the 13% and his vote is the only one that matters sadly.


Sadly Tobias Harris would have been a great guy to rebuild that roster around and start over. But hey they got JJ Reddick out of it!


----------



## roux

FSH said:


> Sadly Tobias Harris would have been a great guy to rebuild that roster around and start over. But hey they got JJ Reddick out of it!


I lost my shit when that trade happened... i went off in that thread


----------



## Bubbles

FSH said:


> Sadly Tobias Harris would have been a great guy to rebuild that roster around and start over. But hey they got JJ Reddick out of it!


Don't remind us.


----------

